# SNIPER TAKING OUT TALI-BAN WITH .50 CAL - NOT FOR THE MEEK!



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

You've been such a good terrorist, you've been granted a place with Allah!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 30, 2005)

You think they got him?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## sunny91 (Jun 30, 2005)

cool one..

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

sweet......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

A welcome addition to my ultimate war anthems cd/dvd combo, which might i add is reaching first prototype stage and should be ready for pre-flight testing tomorrow 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 30, 2005)

find an other vid about this..

sunny


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 30, 2005)

There's a grotville picture of what's left of an Iraqi sniper's head
(failed-mission) after being hit by a round from one of these rifles on rotten.com if you want to have a look........


Disclaimer: Don't get on my case if you go there and don't like what you see - *you* were the one who went to have a ghoul......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

UMmmm guys. Those arent Taliban or Terrorists.... They are Lemmings, or some other type Mountain Rodent.....

Sorry to ruin the fun.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> UMmmm guys. Those arent Taliban or Terrorists.... They are Lemmings, or some other type Mountain Rodent.....
> 
> Sorry to ruin the fun.



You know Les, you're right! This is one of those "truthbusters" clips! I realized that when I saw Sunny's clips! Still the concept is cool


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

I didnt see sunnys clip... what was it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I didnt see sunnys clip... what was it?



Oh - it showed more "varments" being blasted. it kind of looked like Someone wearing a Davy Crocket Hat having their brains blown off.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 30, 2005)

What a bad day to be a gopher!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

LoL.. We used to snipe em all the time.... Amazing what a 30.06 will do to a woodchuck or gopher.... Whata blast that used to be...


----------



## reddragon (Jul 1, 2005)

I can see I certainly don't want to get on the sniper's bad side.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

In the unlikely event that I joined the army, I would wanna be a sniper.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Assistance from a distance! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't sit still that long. I watched a guy who was one sit absolutely motionless for hours. That would drive me nuts!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

but you would get trained for it, there are obviously tyechniques for it.........

and i guess one of the biggest drawbacks for being a sniper is, when everyone knows where you are, everyone will be after you........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

> when everyone knows where you are, everyone will be after you........


Which is why the snipers code is "One Shot, One Kill"... Then the enemy cant vector in on ur posistion... Ive known a few snipers, Marine and Navy, and Ill tell u this... They are a breed apart.....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2005)

Indeed they are, Les. I just can't sit still that long either. I would imagine it's hours of boredom followed by a few minutes of excitement, then probably move, move move, but slowly. They are incredible at camouflage too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

as am I.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Pffft, you stick out like a Frenchman in the British army...


Im much more camouflaged...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

LMFAO......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

go on then, you do better!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

He was a SEAL. He probably acheives better camouflage in his living room as 2nd nature


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

but has he got a picture of it 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

But have we got a picture of it? 8)


Oh yeah, so we have.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2005)

ROFL, amateurs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Hehe....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

no we're not


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

My old man was at Antwerp and came under sniper attack, a couple of the guys got shot so the local squaddies had a word with a Sherman crew and it blew the crap out of the church tower he was in with a few rounds of 75mm apparently his camo was not very effective.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

I guess normally it might have been a good position. Not too many places safe from the big guns.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

I have 2 great sniper stories, both from Somolia, but I dont know if I should tell em.... Kinda Brutal... Ill sum it up....

Perimeter fence...
Big, flat valley....
Plateau in distance...
Empty shell casings dumped on said plain...
Signs everywhere sayin "Enter and Die"
Somoli's enter...
Somoli's heads go poof...
Sniper makes another note in his book...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

Ah yes, the old "pink mist" shot. Has a tendency to make their buddies scatter.


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Id be interested to see a modern snipers rifle up close I dont know but sounds like you didn't rate the somos much from the tone in your description Les. In the news reels I've seen they look about as disciplined as the inmates on a turkey farm, seemed to ex-spend most of there ammunition loosing rounds off into the air.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Somolians were a joke, but there were alot of em, with no regard to human life... Very scary when automatic weapons are added into the mix... These idiots would risk their lives for $2.00 worth of spent brass...

We had a Skinny empty an entire mag at us once, and none of the rounds came any closer than 3 meters from us... I think he had his eyes closed LOL.....

What was weird over there, is that they all ran around with machetes, going tribal and crap like that... Then, all of a sudden, there was a mass influx of AK's and SK's and RPG's.... Weapons were GIVEN out for FREE!!! They were everywhere, and everybody had one...

Wanna see something funny sometime... Have a 12 year old empty an AK-47 on full auto... It knocks em on their backs as the rounds go straight up... 

Guess where they land........


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

if I make comment here slightly : have relatives that have been in Congo/Zaire for decades and when it comes to tribal warfare, even from the Somalian faction it is always best to attack enmasse. Singular or in small amounts of 3-5 does not work as this has been proven from their age old tactics when they assaulted the British head strong in the 1800's. they always pay for it dearly, and it appears it has always been similiar to the Soviets of ww2. Some fool gets the idea to take a position to sacrifice his mean at any cost as long as the objective is over-run. Sooner or later the defender is killed off but at a terrible price.....


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

I think if they didn't have fire arms Les then it would be nothing than as you said using Machete's and Panga's too lop off bits of each other. Sounds like Kenya in the late fifties when the Mau Mau rebels went round hacking up the white farmers then the Russians imported arms to them to fight the white capitalist British (cold war and all that shit). Where they Russian or Chinese 47's Les?, I believe to date the Chinese have produced more 47's than the Russians did and as they distrust the West more nowadays I wonder who made the arms (not that it was them who supplied them of course) .


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

Track your machette's description are relevent for what is happening to the Afrikan innocents in the Sudan by the Muslim clowns....


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Seems to be a favorite tool for the job on that continent Erich I think the Kukri is nastier but you cant chop wood with it.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

I'll have to make a scan of one of my head hunter weapons. It is almost space aged in design and at least 100 years old.

by the way we used iron cored rounds in our sniper rifles .... 8) Be aware what you don't see will kill you.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 9, 2005)

Les and Flyboy are right. The .50 BMG doesn't blow people apart and send bodyparts (or entire bodies) flying as shown on that video.

The guy who took the video is from Salt Lake City, Utah. He and a friend were shooting rockchucks with a 6mm Ackley Improved with 75 grain V-Max bullets.

For those who may not know what this cartridge is, it's a 6mm Remington cartridge that has been customized (blown out) to enlarge its powder capacity.

I'm guessing that those bullets were exiting the barrel possibly as fast as 3,750 feet per second.

Concerning the video's use as a depiction of the war on terror, he said, "_I'm not sure which has surprised me more, the number of people gullible enough to believe that this could actually be people being shot, with a .50 caliber, or the number of people willing to help themselves to my copyrighted material. Depressing, either way..._"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

> or the number of people willing to help themselves to my copyrighted material. Depressing, either way..."


What a complete pussy ass thing to say... I wonder if u could spare him some tissues for his tears david... If not i could probably steal a couple from the bathroom.....

As david stated, I have seen what a Barret 82A1 can do, and know its damage capabilities, and what that first clip showed could not have been what it was labeled...

I have to admit, I was HIGHLY interested when I first started downloading this clip.... LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah I was disappointed with it to be honest...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 9, 2005)

Les, copyright infringement is a serious matter. This guy invested lots of time and money making videos of varmint hunting which he sells for profit.

Sound familiar? "_This site is for research, teaching and the enjoyment of its members that means that we must respect others intellectual property and copy rights." Kiwimac_

I don't consider Kiwimac to be an aider and abeter or sympathizer of "_pussy asses_". 

For what I think are rather obvious reasons, as an admin on this forum, your comments should always err on the side of the protection of intellectual property rights. 

Should the owner(s) of this forum ever be sued for copyright infringement, comments like yours would be considered evidence of the forum's "culture of permissiveness" with respect to such violations.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

> Les, copyright infringement is a serious matter.


No it isnt......


> This guy invested lots of time and money making videos of varmint hunting which he sells for profit.


Blah blah blah....... I all broken up about this varmit killers little life..... Lighten up..... The worlds waaaay to serious already, and ur kinda gripin just makes it worse..... I dont see anybody on the internet makin any money off that stupid ass video clip, so why u got such a bug up ur ass over it???


> that means that we must respect others intellectual property and copy rights."


Shooting rockchucks aint "intellectual" property... Its hunting....... I dont care much for copyright law, never have, nor will I ever care about it... Being an Admin is neither here nor there either... I'll do my best to promote it here, but otherwise pfffttt...


> comments like yours would be considered evidence of the forum's "culture of permissiveness" with respect to such violations


What kind of a pussy are u dude??? A regular one or extra crispy..... Gimme a freakin break.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 9, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> DAVIDICUS said:
> 
> 
> > Les, copyright infringement is a serious matter.
> ...




Actually, in today's political-correctness-gone-wrong society, yes it is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

> Actually, in today's political-correctness-gone-wrong society, yes it is.


Well then, thank God I dont live there, also that I dont follow "political correctness"....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 9, 2005)

Me neither. Like NWA said, "Fuck Tha Police"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

LMFAO......... I dont mind the cops one bit... But the political masters and so called "internet police" pussies that stand on their soapboxes and shout "You can do this.. You cant do that... This is wrong... Society says..." can kiss my white ass till their lips get sore.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

I hate political correctness...we was fine 10 years ago and w don need to change things...if it aint broke, dont fix it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

Certain copyright laws i agree with, but not some hillbilly whos makin some extra $$$ plunkin chucks... I dont care... And this all over some lame ass vid clip HA!

Rare pics and personal picture copyright laws are ok, but if u dont want a picture republished on the internet, DONT PUT IT ON THE INTERNET...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 9, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > Les, copyright infringement is a serious matter.
> 
> 
> No it isnt......
> ...



OMFG! Someone's snorted too much Ritalin. Dude, do us all a favor and step away from the keyboard, go to the medicine cabinet and take your tranquilizers. Then, go right to the phone, call your psychiatrist and get your sorry hairless ass back into psychotherapy! 

I can't believe that you actually deconstructed and analyzed everything I wrote. All I did was comment that this guy's film is in fact protected by copyright laws. Les, the law doesn't make a distinction between a documentary film concerning the Luftwaffe, this guys films of him blowing up small animals or those gay porn videos that you shoot in your basement.

As for political correctness, if you think about it, the "Politically Correct" thing would be to deny intellectual property rights to someone because the subject matter involves the killing of small fuzzy animals. 

For Christ's sake dude! You need to get out more often. Why don't you take the rest of the day off and take your boyfriend to dinner. We can talk more about your vast knowledge of intellectual property law after your head is clear.

_______________

The Alabama Hillbilly Treatise on Intellectual property Law by Lesofprimus

Chapter One: Copyright

"_Rare pics and personal picture copyright laws are ok, but if u dont want a picture republished on the internet, DONT PUT IT ON THE INTERNET..._"
________________

I can't wait to read your books on nuclear engineering and brain surgery.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

You seem to have some fixation on homosexuality. Anytime Les gets under your skin, you mention gay porn or a boyfriend.  

Why is this ONE thing that is on this site such a big deal. There is other copyrighted material here, some of it is used with permission, some perhaps not. But if you want to be a stickler for copyrights, there is probably things that YOU have posted that is also copyrighted, including your avatar. Get off your high horse and settle down.


----------



## Sal Monella (Jul 9, 2005)

What I understood was that DAVID posted someone else's comments about people infringing on that person's copyrite. lesofprimus then attacked that persons views and then DAVID pointed out that copyrite laws in general were a serious matter which IMHO is true. At least its a serious enough matter on this forum to have a warning posted on the forum homepage about it.

Can't really comment on any gay porn. Haven't seen any.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you Sal.

Evan, ever notice that whenever Les criticizes someone, he launches a tirade with "pussy" this and "pussy" that? Sort of like on this thread where he says "_What a complete pussy ass thing to say..." and "What kind of a pussy are u dude?_"

Are you similarly concerned that his "fixation on pussy" might mean either that he wishes he had one or that he himself is just a closet pussy?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

I would not classify Les as a "pussy". And I believe it is perfectly normal for a man to like pussies. 

Now, are we calmed down? Good.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 10, 2005)

Evan said, "_And I believe it is perfectly normal for a man to like pussies._"

Oh, now I see. So when he calls another man a pussy, it's because he likes him.






Well Evan, I'd say you have solved the great mystery of why I refer to Les as a fag wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sal Monella (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

Talk about over-analyzing. But I see you have switched back to homsexuality again. Do you have a secret crush on Les? Hey, it's your life. I personally don't care if you like to pump peters or not. At least be honest with yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> Why don't you take the rest of the day off and take your boyfriend to dinner.



Because it isnt his tun, he took me out the other night and spent all his money. Its my turn to take him out now...but im a lazy f*cker and I cant be arsed. (Not without plenty of lube anyway, I hear you stockpile it? How much you sell it for?)


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 10, 2005)

Evan, is there some reason why you take such special offense to my referring to another man as a fag in a derogatory manner? 

Do you have a "special empathy" for your pillow biting bretheren?

I suspect that you are honest with yourself so why don't you come out of the closet there and share your secret with the rest of us.

CC, While I do stockpile a few cases of 20-50W oil in my garage, sorry I can't help you out in your quest to corner the market on lube. You're a young lad so slow down. I wouldn't want you yo blow out your "O" ring. The next time you're out on a date with Les, ask him to tell you about his colostomy bag. 

On another note, I'm curious, when you and Les go out, who pays in the end?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> I wouldn't want you yo blow out your "O" ring



Would you prefer it if I blow out something else?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't care one way or the other. It's just that you are the one who brought it up. I am perfectly at home with my sexuality, which is heterosexual by the way. YOU are the one who brought up gay porn and a boyfriend, not me. I just made an observation and you are the one jumping up and down about it. Go ahead, say what you will. <yawn> you are really starting to bore me anyway.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey ass-clown... That Ritalin line is one that I used on here before ace... Try thinking up ur own lines.... Nice to see u think enough of my posts to copy them, but do me a favor and dont steal anymore of my lines...

If I have to start copyrighting my punchlines and quips because of u, Im charging YOU for the filing fees.......

The whole gay thing dude??? I went out a LONNNGGGG time ago... And to be honest, to call someone a fag or homo who has been married for 19 years and has an 18 year old son, is just plain old retarded.... Nice job... Really showing the members here how much of a smart guy u are.....

Grow up and learn to be original...

As for the whole pussy thing, I use that word becasuse the censors wont edit it... Well, that and the fact that u act like one, on numerous occasions... I dont think I need to defend myself as far as being a pussy, especially to some geek like urself.... 

Arguing with u is like jerking off pal... And I have no time for either... Time to drop ur little personal attack on the members and Admins here before I start getting pissed.....


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 10, 2005)

Les said, "_That Ritalin line is one that I used on here before ace... Try thinking up ur own lines.... Nice to see u think enough of my posts to copy them, but do me a favor and dont steal anymore of my lines... If I have to start copyrighting my punchlines and quips because of u, Im charging YOU for the filing fees....... _"

I purposely posted your own words to see what your reaction would be to having your material used by someone else you turd. You're obviously not the brightest bulb in the lamp pal.

As for you precious Ritalin line and your copyright, what a complete pussy ass thing to say... I could probably spare you some tissues for your tears so you don't get the keyboard all wet.

I dont see anybody on the internet makin any money off your stupid ass post so why u got such a bug up ur ass over it??? 

I dont care much for copyright law, never have, nor will I ever care about it...

What kind of a pussy are u dude??? A regular one or extra crispy..... Gimme a freakin break.....

You can kiss my white ass till their lips get sore.....

Rare pics and personal picture copyright laws are ok, but if u dont want a picture republished on the internet, DONT PUT IT ON THE INTERNET...

Finally, I sure as hell don't need to defend myself against pussy comments from a mental defective adult in therapy who still blames his problems on Daddy's middle of the night visits to his room.

Time to grow up junior.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2005)

> to see what your reaction would be to having your material used by someone else you turd.


Wow... U really got me good... Funny how something witty and irrelevant I said stuck with u in that little gray lump of yours...As if that copyright shit would bother me. Ur such a moron......


> You're obviously not the brightest bulb in the lamp pal.


Nope, never have been, certainly never will... Atleast I know MY faults....


> a mental defective adult in therapy who still blames his problems on Daddy's middle of the night visits to his room.


LOL..... Nope, I blame my problems on the mass graves and the death and carnage I was witness to for many many years... I havent been in therapy since I got outta the Navy and had try and get over the years of mental anguish and the nightmares I got from being witness to the horrors of war while I was defending UR sorry ass rights, u fuck ing ingrate....

Whats funny is that in person, ud never say any of this shiit... Hide behind ur little monitor screen... Atleast there u'll be safe from meanies like me, pussy..... 

U really suck at this whole slinging insults thing dude.... Soren did a better job than u do.... Now he's turned out to be an ok guy...

U'll get ur chance to rebuff my nice freindly little post, and thats the end of it... Anything u say is irrelevant, so post away and then drop it.... If u continue to keep it up after ur follow up post, ull get an official warning.... None of the other members find this crap amusing, and uve already bored me to death with ur lame ass banter......

You have been verbally warned.... Make ur little feeble reply to my post and then go back to postin spec sheets for the P-47....

Sincerely,
les the Admin...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 11, 2005)

"_LOL..... Nope, I blame my problems on the mass graves and the death and carnage I was witness to for many many years... I havent been in therapy since I got outta the Navy and had try and get over the years of mental anguish and the nightmares I got from being witness to the horrors of war while I was defending UR sorry ass rights, u f**k ing ingrate...._"

Should I be hearing violin music as I read this? Were the tears welling up in your little eyes while you wrote that? Save it for your psychiatrist and your marriage counselor. Lots of us served but don't feel the need to wear it on our sleeve like the snot from our noses. 

After graduating from college in 1988, I went into the army and served as a Second Lieutenant in the first gulf war. I was in the 3rd armor division at 73 Easting. Guess what shit head, I saw and did some unmentionable stuff too. Can you hear the violin music playing? Want to share a cry? Want to see the scar on my back? 

Get a grip you loser. The only difference between you and me is that I went on to do something worthwhile with my life and haven't looked back. 

(I deleted that comment about your house.)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Attacking another man's service to his country is the lowest of the low. How it affects each person is different, to attack that as well is just messed up. How dare you attack another vet like that. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 11, 2005)

Evan, I'm sick of hearing about what a bad ass Les is and what horrible things he participated in and how his special forces father and his experiences as a SEAL made him the badass prick that he is like he is merely an object that has been acted upon, with no free will or responsibility.

You have never heard me even mention my service on this forum. The only reason I did was that Les angered me with that comment about how he defended my rights and that I was a fucking ingrate. That's a lie and yeah, it pissed me off. 

I know of one other vet from the Gulf on this forum who is relatively well known yet hasn't disclosed his service either. I stand by what I said. We all don't wear our service on our sleeve and posted on our Avatars. Les is a prick. Ask him and he'll tell you the same thing. My problem with his being a prick is that to a large extent he's decided to anchor it in his distinguished service in order to bolster and reinforce the badass temper and persona that he chooses to project. 

As far as my owing him deference out of his service, that was yesterday and this is today. Frankly, I have little respect for soldiers who leave the service, act like bullying baboons, and justify their behavior by pointing to their service and implying that they were badass killers. And here's a little secret, the rest of us normal vets, deep down inside, really do dislike them.

Most soldiers are actually very decent guys. The horrors of war do not transform us into schoolyard bullies. The horrors of war do cause many problems in readjusting. It's like the word just looks different. It's like you are wearing glasses, the lenses of which devalue many of the things you once believed in. You find out that it was just an illusion. You have to work at re-establishing the value in things that appear artificial.

Anyway, if you and others feel I should be ashamed, I can understand where you are coming from but no, I do not feel ashamed.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the lecture, but I am quite aware of being a soldier and readjustment to civilian life. I also know that there are things that happen that never leave you. So he pissed you off? Fine, but that still does not give you the right to belittle the service nor what it did to him. Speaking as a veteran myself, I would _never_ sink to that level. 

At least you deleted your last comment that I was not going to mention, but felt was very mean spirited as well. 

This has been carrying on for too long. Either everyone calm down or lock the thread.


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 11, 2005)

I have had complaints about this thread. *Let me be clear about my take on this*.

1. This site abides by copyright laws, it sources photos and other materials which are not owned by the members who post it. 

2. Service people on this site are the same as the 15 year old with the glasses and the pimples, you all agreed with the terms of service and we are all perfectly capable of expressing our opinions without the need to cast aspersions on one another.

3. EVERYONE'S opinion is equally valued here. We have a mix of conservative and liberal, older folk and younger folk, of differing races, cultures, religions, genders and (presumably) sexual orientations. I will accept a certain amount of 'hash-slinging' in what you say, I will not accept racist, sexist, homophobic / heterophobic remarks or remarks based on a person's faith.

4. This thread is now closed.

Kiwimac


----------

